

Git - Linus is a designer - muriithi
http://www.ivy.fr/blog/index.php/2008/02/25/82-git-linus-is-a-designer

======
fiaz
I've recently switched from SVN to git. The posting mentioned Mercurial, and
I've heard Linus mention Mercurial in his talk at Google. What is the
difference between hg and git?

~~~
dehowell
I can't verify this from experience, but git is probably faster. Git is
written in C and Mercurial is written in Python.

